# Great Job MIMB!!!!



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I just wanted to tell you Good Job!!! I have built about 3-4 forums myself and I know how hard it can be....It takes a long time to make a good one and you all have did this one fast. :mimbrules: It has took PWM and myself a while to make the Cumberland ATV Riders what is it.... I know some of you post on it and thanks for that. I will try to get some of my peeps over here as well.....


Anyway GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

who are the Admins & Mods now???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks 
<pat on back> what can I say... I'm GOOOOOOODDDD! </pat on back>

Our Current Lineup:
Polaris425: Admin, The Man for anything organizational
phreebsd: Admin, technical guy - setup, maintain and fix anything site related
STOGI: Moderator and social butterfly


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool thanks..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. Social butterfly.. I might put that under his name... :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I concur with Bootlegger. This place is shaping up fast.

Good work.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

make sure you read the site news section. I keep adding things daily. 
I got one more thing to add but i gotta get some cash first since it's 89 bucks.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I been reading it. Actually i read every post. we still have few enough members that i can do that. It'll get harder to keep up with every thing as the site grows ....which its going to do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it's getting hard to read every one of them. That's when you know the site is growing.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Flutter flutter flutter hahahaha


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm just glad we don't have all the nutjobs HL has.... of course then I would have someone to BAN.....hahahaha

Yep is getting busier for sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed, stogi. no HL buttholes.. YET


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> agreed, stogi. no HL buttholes.. YET


I agree....thats something that I don't tolerate on my site is butt holes like they have and the rudeness. I will Ban someone quick for that. :banned:


I have only had to Ban one for just being rude and being a prick. I ahted to but i would rather piss one off instead of the whole group.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Pre-Banned a few already  notice how its nice and quiet in the kawi section  MIMB >> :nutkick: << BRUTE750ii


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> I agree....thats something that I don't tolerate on my site is butt holes like they have and the rudeness. I will Ban someone quick for that. :banned:
> 
> 
> I have only had to Ban one for just being rude and being a prick. I ahted to but i would rather piss one off instead of the whole group.


Gotta keep the peace bro. Disruptors will get the :ban:!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The site looks great folks. :wiggle:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Build it and they will come


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

trouble makers here will get the







button!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> trouble makers here will get the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be a great forum then...


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

the site is impressive


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

jackman said:


> the site is impressive


Thank you , sir. 


We've tried to make it fully featured forum that is a pleasure to use for the member. Some of the cooler features we have are things like:

Auto media embedding - just paste a link to a video in your post. No need for any BBCODE like . Once yousubmit the post your video will show up embedded automatically.
SMS Text Messages - members can send to/receive from text messages on your cell phone from other members. (to set this up visit your User CP. It's in the top navbar on the left side.) Heck, you can even get a text message when you receive a PM from a member.
Social Groups - once the site grows this can be a neat feature. Groups of members can join a particular group and share messages and pictures amongst the group. This looks like it will be useful for race teams and large groups of riders that want to share dates and ride locations as well as pics of past rides and such.
The iTrader system - This revolves around Buying, selling and trading on the site. If you have a transaction in the WTS/WTT section of this site (Want to Sell/Want to Trade) you can log the transaction and both parties in the transaction can rate each other. It's like an Ebay feedback type system. This is helpful for users who want to check a user they are buying from to see if they have any negative ratings. They will also be able to see the URL (link) to the thread where the item was Sold/Bought.
Fully Optimized forum software - this site has been tweaked by me countless times to squeeze the very best poerformance out of it for you the user. Since we started, page render times (this is the time it takes a page to load) have been cut in half. While the times to load were miniscule 0.6 seconds they have been cut down to 0.2 seconds. This is great once the site gets large enough host hundreds of active users online at one time. We'll be ready.
News letters - we havent started sending these out yet but we have the ability to send out HTML newsletter emails showing the latest of what's going on here at MIMB.net. Useful for when you can't get on but you can still keep up with the latest happenings
RSS - You can receive, on an hourly basis, feeds from this site right into your Outlook mail client or any feed reader. Techies like this function.
A host of behind the scenes modifications to enhance your MudInMyBlood experience!
If you love the site, spread the w0rd! Join www.mudinmyblood.net !


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I just added a Latest How-To's module on the mainpage. 
It's located on the right side column. 
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: :notworthy:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I also would like to thank phreebsd and polaris425 for this great site.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks mate.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

yes thanks for this forum... not only did you guys make a top notch site with the famous MIMB snorkels but the "how to do" is everyone favorite place to learn stuff.. you guys have the most informative site ive been on for a kawi guy and with those words spoken...... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

woohooo!!!
We're going to be adding a whole lot of write-ups and video Tutorials
We have planned:

HL 2" lift kit installation
Temp Guage - we have this write-up will be vid
Relocating the radiator on a brute
HL Lift spring installation
Full Exhaust installation – will be specific to Big Gun
Fan toggle Switch
HL 2” Lift kit – by Jon exclusively since the exhaust side SUCKS TO INSTALL
Video of secondary compressor fabrication
Video - Valve Adjustment
Anyone have any suggestions to add to that list?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

maybe shimming the secondary when the time comes about


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> maybe shimming the secondary when the time comes about


Isnt that part of Stogi's? Let me see....

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/clutchspringinstall.html


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep... it's all there...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

oops definitely over looked that one. my bad guys


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yer avatar looks like you got almost30s in there..
He's a character


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah thats him at Mud Predators-Mud Rally in march. HE is definitely a character


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work 425. First visit and liking what I see


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rozzy said:


> Nice work 425. First visit and liking what I see


yeah im trying to get him to add some new features. he's being slow about it


----------

